# Salt Fork Saturday



## ShawnH (6 mo ago)

Put in at Salt Fork marina. Fished from about 10am-5pm. Pulled a limit of crappie, largest 12 inch. Had to work through lots of shorts. 1 little bass, no catfish.

Trolled for a couple hours around cabins and dam - nothing.

water still around 75 - 76 degrees.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

10 - 5.. 7 hours of fishing. That’s a long day of fishing. Going out this coming week to scout out a few fall spots. Time to get back hunting Saugeye . Hope the water turns over soon and fall bite starts.


----------



## ShawnH (6 mo ago)

Sr.Jigger said:


> 10 - 5.. 7 hours of fishing. That’s a long day of fishing. Going out this coming week to scout out a few fall spots. Time to get back hunting Saugeye . Hope the water turns over soon and fall bite starts.


Yes, long day for sure. Spent most of this past Saturday at Salt Fork. Not much to show for it - about 5 crappie and a white bass. All went back for another day. Water still 75-76.

I have not caught a Saugeye of any meaningful size at Salt Fork…


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I was out on Alum over the weekend and also caught well over 50 crappie and kept 20 - Had a few in the 13 inch range. Now if the weather holds it should be some really good fishing for the next few weeks.


----------

